# Yet another MA State Police Car up for sale on eBay.



## GMACK24 (Jun 2, 2003)

At least this one has a back seat 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=6227&item=2476056096&rd=1


----------



## Vino5SJ (Dec 25, 2002)

"*I will install a cage for an EXTRA $200.00. If the Bidding get up to $1750.00 dollar's i will in stall a cage for free in the Crown Victoria*."

What the....? :shock:

Who the hell is this guy? :crazy: I bet it is someone in this forum. anyone agree? :sq:


----------



## SEABASS (Mar 29, 2004)

I know people get up in arms with this but is the state selling these cars to just anybody with this color scheme? Who's to blame? I would say the state is.


----------



## 40th MPOC#309 (Aug 7, 2002)

Supposedly, the frame crossmember UNDER the engine is prone to rot. I also heard that the front shock towers rot out too. Ford engineers were at Ft. Devens analyzing the C/Vs w/frame rot &amp; the state got a handsome settlement......


----------



## Mortal knight (Jun 17, 2003)

I'm sorry but without the lights and decals, its just an ugly looking car. Never been too crazy of the color scheme to begin with. With a real trooper in the car it can be pretty intimidating sometimes. With a fat, hairy wannabe its almost comical. But that's just mt 2 cents.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Mortal knight said:


> With a real trooper in the car it can be pretty intimidating sometimes. *With a fat, hairy wannabe its almost comical*. But that's just mt 2 cents.


You know Bill Golden? :lol: sorry private joke :wink:


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

masstroopers1 said:


> A reseller needs to paint the car a solid color before selling it. However, since it looks like this guy is in New Hampshire, that wouldn't necessarily apply to him. (Didn't this come up in another thread?)
> 
> His comments about the fram rot are funny though - believe me, there's no way a car like that would be taken off the road and sold unless the frame was like swiss cheese in a sunny Bahama window. Anyone dumb enough to buy this car for anything other than parts deserves the problems they will get.


Like Seabass said.. the state (MSP) is the initial seller of the vehicle..thus they are violating their own state law by not repainting it.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

D'oh!! :-# 

Thanks...


----------



## ShakeEmDOwn016 (Nov 2, 2002)

I personally like the listing full of grammatical errors, such as putting an apostrophe on all words that are simply plural. :smokin:


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

What about people like GRACE in Revere reselling them with the paint scheme?

http://www.usedpolicecars.com Click on This week special.

Scott


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

sapd218 said:


> What about people like GRACE in Revere reselling them with the paint scheme?
> 
> http://www.usedpolicecars.com Click on This week special.


An ex-MSP - _



Stock #637, 1996 Ford Crown Vic, Two Tone, PW Windows, PW Locks, Cruise, PW Seat,222Kmi, $1695

Click to expand...

_ Why the hell would anyone wanna buy this thing with 222k miles?? :shock:


----------



## Sgt_110 (Jul 23, 2004)

How do these guys get their hands on these ex-statie crusers in the first place?

If there is ~any~ life in them at all, why don't they (the state police) offer them to other Massachusetts state agencies that may need a vehicle, yet can't afford one because of their budget(s)?


----------



## dh18 (Mar 4, 2003)

1.) at auction 

2.) they are available to other agencies. MSP, MEP, MDC, etc vehicles formally belong to the commonwealth office of administration and finance, just in the custody of the individual agency. once the agency has no more use for them they turned back to the state, who then has their own protocol for either reassigning the vehicle offering the vehicle to other government entities, oe selling at auction. all you need to do is put in a written request for one. i'm pretty sure MEP recently transferred a vehicle to a local USCG unit....


----------



## Sgt Jack (Aug 17, 2003)

Well considering how we beat the Sh*t out of the statie cars out at Devens during EVOC..I can't see how anyone would wan't to own one....esp after doing the cone drag drill..chase the cone car up to 80mph and then slam on the brakes..oh yeah that's a car I'd want to buy...Christ I nearly stood a Crown Vic on it's front end.... :mrgreen:


----------



## 40th MPOC#309 (Aug 7, 2002)

Was up there today-lotta tired looking 95-98 C/Vs and a few 97 Luminas too. 'Bout 60 or so. Was your EVOC for an MPOC, Jack?


----------



## Sgt Jack (Aug 17, 2003)

No.....I wish it was but it was the SSPO...


----------

